
Property levies would ease the robot attack on income tax - ThomPete
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/1d1d48f0-aef1-11e5-b955-1a1d298b6250.html#axzz3wGIgTjby
======
SteveWatson
Broken link

~~~
DrScump
Not broken, paywalled.

